# The Seaweed is in



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone like seaweed, their is a ton of it just north of Ormond beach today. I pulled in about 100lbs. Going back again.............maybe next year.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Seaweed works*

We put the seaweed out ever year at this time north of Ormond. It keeps the riffraff away so when the tarpon shortly move into the troughs; the locals have the beaches to themselves.
Coming back next year? Why so soon?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*oh no*

here we go....opcorn: Talking about weeds, As anybody been fishing down Cocoa area??....Thinking about hitting the cape area again, and i hate the weeds in the surf


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SurfRat said:


> We put the seaweed out ever year at this time north of Ormond. It keeps the riffraff away so when the tarpon shortly move into the troughs; the locals have the beaches to themselves.
> Coming back next year? Why so soon?


That was COMPLETELY uncalled for...You don't own the damned beach, and you got no reason to throw an insult Pat's way...


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Bah Humbug*

Friend, we like to have a little fun with our posts down here sometimes.
If you are in a foul mood up there, why don't you go duck hunting.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Rr*

i was going to jump in, but i wanted "Pat" to get his feet wet. At shooting back at people when they shoot his way. It took me awhile to learn what to say and how to say it. Well after a couple of "TimeOuts" i learn my lesson  
"Surfrat" Pat is still learning, he isnt at the "Expert level" you are at I for one am glad he posted, the report about "Weeds" in the surf.....i went and check out the surfing report, and there seems to be alot of weeds out there, but it is clearing up.....Reading "Pat" report on the weeds, i change my plan from surf fishing to bridge hopping and maybe hitting the inside of the cape.......So unlike you, Pat did post some good info... hopefully you were joking, and will come back and explain it to us...:fishing:.....oh no i just read your reply to RR....let me sit back and watchopcorn: opcorn: ARE YOU READY?? ARE YOU READY???? Lets get it onopcorn: opcorn:....surfrat...just some info...when you are joking you alway put    or JK to let the person or the board know you are joking.....because i also took it, like you were putting "Pat" down....and i am further south then you


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

So that's what "JK" is. Joke, i.e., Just Kidding. 

Another 5 years of text messaging, and nobody in America will recognize English anymore....

Feel free to beat up on Pat, he's a P&S approved punching bag.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Just wait*

till he snaps on somebody....People only take so much. He may ask alot of questions and some might get upset with him at times. For trying to change the wheel....But at least he is trying, and the more he goes fishing...The better he will get......Texting a word or two isnt a bad thing....it keeps me from spelling so many words wrong  Pat don't let anyone get to you, its the nature of the beast. To jump on people who are layback.....(Those are the ones i worry about the most)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SurfRat said:


> We put the seaweed out ever year at this time north of Ormond. It keeps the riffraff away so when the tarpon shortly move into the troughs; the locals have the beaches to themselves.
> Coming back next year? Why so soon?



Looking at it again, I still don't see any humor, but you have the benefit of my doubt. If you will please, in the future, use a smilie or something to better convey the humorous intent...

I'd hate to see an innocent man put into time out... 

My part of this discussion is over.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

You can keep YOUR beach. Didn't look too pretty with all that sea weed on it either. BTW i pulled in most of it for ya, so you won't have to wait so long for your tarpon to come in. Post a photo for me when you get one...won't hold me breath..


SurfRat said:


> We put the seaweed out ever year at this time north of Ormond. It keeps the riffraff away so when the tarpon shortly move into the troughs; the locals have the beaches to themselves.
> Coming back next year? Why so soon?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Come to think of it...i heard you can catch alot of sand feas north of Ormond too, but you aint ever got them up there!


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

If you are having trouble catching sand fleas, suggust you use a smaller hook.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

VERY old joke..


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Lol*

 sounds like someone experienced that joke!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

SurfRat said:


> We put the seaweed out ever year at this time north of Ormond. It keeps the riffraff away so when the tarpon shortly move into the troughs; the locals have the beaches to themselves.
> Coming back next year? Why so soon?



I was gonna let this one pass as just another Dumbass remark from someone with a personality problem...HOWEVER, Scince you have lived in Ormond a WHOPPING 2 years and are such a "hardcore local" who "doesn't fish cushy piers" I guess you need to be reminded where you came from around here...

Example 1.http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17599

Example 2
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19285

Example 3
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30194

In the above referenced posts I didn't see anyone offering any smartazz remarks toward your surf fishing impaired azz. We "true locals" who have lived and fished here all our lives really respect and apprieciate your "returning of the favors" in passing along the knowledge you picked up here..You should change your name to "Ormond Beach Tarpon Pro" scince your so successful. And make sure you put up a big flashing sign and a fence on A1A so I don't "accidentally" fish "your" beach when I make trips down there.:--| 


Hey "e" Thats your que  click click


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

well, it is always the last person to get in that wants the gate closed. they want it all for themselves.

PAt, you are welcome to fish here in "MY BEACH",
it is fenced but i leave the gate open. 
if ever you are down here melbourne area give me a PM and i'll show you around.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been to your beach. Anyone like seaweed, their is a ton of it there. I pulled in about 100lbs. Going back again.............maybe next year


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't go away for one day. *Sigh* click-click


----------

